# Awesome deals



## johnray13

These seem like a really good deal. I am wondering if they will hold up. If I had a need, I would consider buying one. ( I love a good deal  ) Starting at $5999 for the 20 hp 4wd--Pictured below

http://www.nortrac.com/
<img src=http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/188023_lg.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak

They are not bad little tractors for the money. They are not for buyers who are expecting a trouble free tractor as they require a bit more TLC and care than the Green, Orange, and Blue tractors. That having been said, they are nearly half the cost and if you are a preventative maintenance kinda guy and don't mind periodic maintenance and repair. They might be for you. Things like the 1st order of maintenance as soon as you get it, is to drain all of the cheap crappy Chinese lubricants out and replace the filters with good quality American made filters and oil. Retorqing every possible bolt and fastener you can think of, and buying a spare parts inventory such as seals, head gaskets, clutches, etc.


----------



## johnray13

I just read in another thread that Kohler (OEM) filters are now made in India....


----------



## Live Oak

Here is a list of common cross over parts I got from the CTOA.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Common Part X-refs 

These are some cross-refs for some commonly used Chinese tractor parts. Brand names are given for reference only. 

Chinese Part Cross-Ref Part Usage 

Oil Filter, Element-type 
OD 70mm x ID 35mm x H 82mm Wix 51184 TS,SN,JM,NY,FS,TY,DFH, and others w/ 2-cyl diesel 
OD 83mm x ID 40mm x H 97mm Wix 42316 SH 4-cyl and TS-30 2-cyl 

Fuel Filter, Element-type SH 4-cyl and TS-30 2-cyl 
OEM OD 70mm x ID 35mm x H 82mm Wix 51184 

Oil Filter, Spin-on 
JX0706P Baldwin B173s, Wix 51381 JM,TY, and NY 
JX0710C Baldwin B178, Wix 51342 TS and some early JM 3-cyl 

Fuel Filter, Spin-on 
CX0706 Baldwin BF790, Wix 33195 JM, TY, TS, and NY 




Electrical 
Oil gauge sending unit PS-60 JM, TY, NY 2-cyl w/ electric instruments 
Hour meter oil pressure switch PS-135 JM 2-cyl w/ electric instruments 
Headlamp bulb H3 JM w/ fiberglass hood and w/halogen front lights 
Brake/Tail light bulb 1004 or 1142 Pre-Fiberglass JM204 
Rear turn signal 1156 JM 
Brake light switch SLS-110 JM, TY 

Cooling 
Radiator Cap Stant 10228 Later model (00 &up) JM and TY 2 and 3-cyl tractors 
Radiator Cap Stant 10281 Most older JM, TY, TS, SN, NY, FS 2-cyl tractors 
Thermostat Gates 33048, 33049 Some older SN, TS, and FS 2-cyl tractors with "big" stat 
Thermostat Gates 33508, 33509 Most JM, TY, NY, TS, FS, and SH tractors 
Lower Hose Gates 20355 SN 2-cyl 
Lower Hose Gates 25478 Flex TS 2-cyl 
Lower Hose Gates 25480 Flex JM 3-cyl 
Bypass Hose Gates 20338 JM 3-cyl 
Upper Hose Gates 25473 Flex Most JM 3-cyl 
Fan belt Gates 9415 JM, TY, NY 2-cyl and most JM 3-cyl with crank pulley, water pump pulley, and alternator.


----------



## johnray13

For $8499 you can get the tractor (power steering. 540 and 1000 RPM PTO. 2 stage clutch with live PTO. Three cylinder liquid-cooled diesel. 4-wheel drive. Control panel includes fuel gauge, oil pressure gauge, hour meter and Amp meter. 3 point category 1 hitch. Canopy also included. 1 year parts only warranty) AND the FEL
<img src=http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/188006_lg.jpg>


----------



## Durwood

Chip at Artrac is running a better deal than that. A bigger 25hp 4wd with shuttle shift and fel for 8995.00. That is a super deal.

http://www.artrac.com/Specials.html


----------



## bontai Joe

Durwood,
Nice link! The prices make it almost worth the gamble as far as parts and service. I liked the little dune buggy, Honda powered , too!


----------



## Durwood

Yea Joe, I believe that chip thinks the Kama is a little better tractor than the Jinmas(Nortrac,Farm Pro). He has sold all of them.


----------



## ARTRAC

Well, missed some talk about me! We do have hands on experience with Lenar, JINMA/Farmpro, and now the KAMAs. The Kamas offer some advantages over the JINMA, higher and somewhat hidden front steering cylinder, heavier chassis desinged as a 25HP tractor from the beginning. (the Jinma 200 series 18-28 HP evolved from an 18HP design, many driveline parts, gears are still in use). Standard spring seat, shuttle shift, separate hyd. pump for steering and lift/implement use, floorboards don't flex when I get on (270lbs). larger floorboards, better front axle design, outboard bull gear rear drive for great ground clearance, driveshaft is spine driven, not by ball bearings (jinma uses a CV joynt type coupling on the front drive shaft). Cosmetics are better and the looks are great (IMHO).

The KAMA TS254C uses the same Y385 engine found in 25/28HP Jinmas so parts inventories are very good in USA.

KAMA is much more experienced at the larger 45/55 size tractors than Jinma and they are priced right!

We will have KOYKER loaders available in about three weeks for these tractors.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome back Chip! :friends: :cheers: We sure could use more of your opinions and input in this section. Thanks for the informative post. :thumbsup: Hope you will be a regular poster. Is business picking up now that Spring is just around the corner?


----------



## ARTRAC

We have been busy since Jan 2. The Chinese New year cost us 2 weeks in January, and I guess it takes them another two weeks to recover because I lost about a month on my next shipment, seems like they had some type of holiday on the last shipment too. Have 10 KAMAs arriving end of March, 10 more mid April, then probably 10 more in May, but right now I'm down to one 25HP tractor in the KAMA line, However our dealers do have a few in stock. We have helped a couple of people get parts for older TaiSHan tractors also. The big challenge I have now is helping customers decide between a KAMA, Farm Pro, or a KIOTI or FARMTRAC, price is usually the deciding factor. Many tractor users are happy to save the $$$$ and are not afraid to do a little maintenance, others don't want to work on anything and that helps me decide. Test drives are critical. I cant imagine ordering one of these not really knowing what I was getting! The support of a dealer is invaluable with any tractor puchase IMHO.

I'd be happy to offer what little knowledge I have (not worth much) and my opinion (worth even less!) anytime.


----------



## MikeS

*ARTAC*

I can't say enough good about Chip. If it was'nt for dealers like ARTRAC helping us Chinese tractor owners out with our problems we'd  . I posted a powersteering problem on my Jinma 354 and Chip knew the fix and posted the answer. Not too many dealers going to tell someone, that has'nt spent a dime with them, how to fix their tractor. Like Chip says Jinma's are not for everybody but with good dealer support and a little maintence they ain't that bad.


----------



## johnray13

Mike, got a picture of your Jinma 354:question:


----------



## jodyand

Welcome MikeS :friends:glad to see more people with Chinese tractors ya ll can make this board come to life and its always good to have a knowable dealer on board too like ARTRAC to help out.
:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak

MikeS, let me also offer my welcome as well! 
:friends: :cheers: Great to have another member as well as more depth to our Chinese Tractor section. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

*Jinma 354*

Heres a picture of her on my first test drive.


----------



## ARTRAC

HI Mike,

NIce to see you here, this seems like a great group of people, I try to get by here every day or two to see who's talking Chinese tractors!

Oh, and thanks for the kind words!

Chip


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ARTRAC _
> *HI Mike,
> 
> NIce to see you here, this seems like a great group of people, I try to get by here every day or two to see who's talking Chinese tractors!
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the kind words!
> 
> Chip *


ARTRAC, sounds like you have quite the loyal fan base with your Chinese tractor selection. Let me know if you think that advertising your services, deals, etc would be interesting for you. 
I will work out a great deal for you. I think it would be a great boast for your company and I will give you a great deal since you are already an active member. PM me or email me if interested. [email protected]

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by ARTRAC _
> *HI Mike,
> 
> NIce to see you here, this seems like a great group of people, I try to get by here every day or two to see who's talking Chinese tractors!
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the kind words!
> 
> Chip *


Chip, I left a message for you on your voice mail at your tractor dealership. Can you PM me? I have a few things I would like to run by you. Thanks

Randy


----------



## HarryG

Hi guys, 
I was surfing and found this site. I am impressed. I own a Jinma 224 (22HP 4 WD) and am happy so far with it. Lots of power but they do lack some of the modern technology of the more popular brands. Its just a basic machine that was in money reach for me. These are not light weight machines and are quite larger than most compacts. They do require some tweaking now and then but as a mechanic I have no trouble with that. For someone with no mechanical ability I would not suggest buying one. For someone that does not mind giving up a little comfort and doing a little maintenance they are a great bargain. 
Regards, Harry G
God Bless our troops :usa:


----------



## farmallmaniac

welcome Harry:friends: you will find this site to be VERY helpful. I sure did!!


----------



## jodyand

*Welcome*

Yes welcome HarryG :friends: Glad to see another happy Chinese tractor owner here.:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## HarryG

Thanks for the warm welcome  .
I did almost a year of research before my purchase, even went and tried a few Jinmas and gave them a workout. Thanks to those that helped me with info and trying out their tractors I made a logical approach to my purchase. If anyone needs help when considering a China tractor I'd be more than glad to share my experiences. 
Thanks again for the welcome, Harry G


God Bless our Troops :bigusa: and a special God bless to my son Bobby serving with the 1st ID "The BIG RED ONE" over in Iraq. "Give em hell" Big Red 1, we love you all!


----------



## HarryG

For those on the east coast New England area I highly recommend talking to Glenn from Coastal Tractor/Tractorlolt over in Connecticut. He treated me right as well as several others that purchased from him. Good down to earth guy and handles customers well. Link below. Regards, Harry G
http://www.tractorloft.com/default.htm

:bigusa: God Bless our Troops, God bless the 1st ID


----------

